# Heat cycle



## etorres (Jul 31, 2013)

My female GSD , Jasmine is right about entering her 2nd heat this year , i have my male GSD with her all the time in running around in my yard . I noticed that he is always sniffing her private area . Is it better for me to isolate my male gsd unitl she is ready for breeding or just leave them alone in there natural state . I heard from other gsd owners that a few weeks before she goes into heat to remove male away . please help .


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Are you planning on breeding them? Have you done all of the health testing? How old are your dogs? 
IMHO if you are here asking this question they should be separated until your female is finished her heat. But welcome! Post some pics of your dogs, we like pictures.


----------



## etorres (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks , Sabis Mom , im going to breed her , i went ahead and just seperated them until 4 more days then let them naturally do there thing . my GSD are all AKC , fully vet cleared shots health , etc . they were all xrays for hips medical check up before i bought them 2 years ago , there all raw eaters and are extremely great . thanks


----------

